

MarkZuckerberg:Tim Cook's claim that ads turn people into products is ridiculous - scapbi
http://www.theverge.com/2014/12/5/7338685/mark-zuckerberg-defends-ad-model-against-Apple-Tim-Cook

======
MichaelCrawford
That claim isn't original with Tim Cook. It was first pointed out to me by
fellow Facebook user Frances Cherman back in 2009 or so. I expect someone
pointed it out to her long before that.

Zuckerberg is being disingenuous when he claims that this is Cook's idea.

